# Voodoo lady predicts



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 7, 2009)

ok. i just got back from new orleans and while i was down there i went with some friends after a night of beer and oysters to a voodoo tarot lady. i walk in and this elderly black woman with dreadlocks and a glaucoma right eye sits me down. during my reading she asked me what my interests are and i told i ski and that i was going on a trip up northeast from feb11 till the 14th. any snow for then i asked? she throws out some cards and looks at me (i think) with that grey eye and says... the cards say your early.. this card says storms in your life later in the month. i said does that mean I'm getting fired or is it going to snow? she says the cards also show happiness later in the month, the numbers 18 and 20 are coming up. with that info under my belt we left to go find some music. lets see if the lady is on to something.  perhaps a storm between wed feb 18th and friday the 20th? the whammy is on!


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 7, 2009)

for your sake, I hope the storm pans out!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 7, 2009)

How much alcohol was involved?


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 7, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> How much alcohol was involved?



a fair amount of libation, mostly beer but there was a few hurricanes thrown in by the shank of the evening. hurricanes? did i just say hurricanes? noreaster's are winters hurricanes! maybe we're on to something here!


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 7, 2009)

Sold!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 11, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> ok. i just got back from new orleans and while i was down there i went with some friends after a night of beer and oysters to a voodoo tarot lady. i walk in and this elderly black woman with dreadlocks and a glaucoma right eye sits me down. during my reading she asked me what my interests are and i told i ski and that i was going on a trip up northeast from feb11 till the 14th. any snow for then i asked? she throws out some cards and looks at me (i think) with that grey eye and says... the cards say your early.. this card says storms in your life later in the month. i said does that mean I'm getting fired or is it going to snow? she says the cards also show happiness later in the month, the numbers 18 and 20 are coming up. with that info under my belt we left to go find some music. lets see if the lady is on to something.  perhaps a storm between wed feb 18th and friday the 20th? the whammy is on!



Long range forecast on weather.com shows a storm for NJ/PA on 2/18-2/19.

/sorry this is a double post, but it's relevant in both threads.


----------



## tcharron (Feb 11, 2009)

That's a whole lot of potential rain.

Go bribe the voodoo lady to change it to snow, QUICK!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 16, 2009)

tcharron said:


> That's a whole lot of potential rain.
> 
> Go bribe the voodoo lady to change it to snow, QUICK!



I gave the voodoo lady a call and she's going to see what kind of cold chill she can send up north. more whammy, more whammy, more whammy!


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> she says the cards also show happiness later in the month, the numbers 18 and 20 are coming up. with that info under my belt we left to go find some music. lets see if the lady is on to something.  perhaps a storm between wed feb 18th and friday the 20th? the whammy is on!



Better than Ullr!   Oh dear, I didn't say that did I?
For me, Friday is locked and loaded.  #20!


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2009)

so voodoo lady was right.  got her number?


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 19, 2009)

billski said:


> so voodoo lady was right.  got her number?



she was right. she also said happiness later in the month. i hope that means something in the next week or so, hopefully something closer to home here to take advantage of. we have just been missing these low pressure monsters going south and out to sea. please give me a killer up the coast that we can all go nuts over. i'm conviced i jinxed myself by buying that new snow blower. if we get another storm by the end of the month that phone number is never going anywhere.


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2009)

bump.  Please get on the horn with the Voodoo lady.  plueeeeeeeze!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 26, 2009)

billski said:


> bump.  Please get on the horn with the Voodoo lady.  plueeeeeeeze!



got a call in to the voodoo lady. says she already ahead of me and hopes to have something in the works by next week or so maybe 3/3, 3/4, 3/5? she said that if the pins in the jim cantore doll work correctly we should see results by then


----------



## pepperdawg (Feb 26, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> got a call in to the voodoo lady. says she already ahead of me and hopes to have something in the works by next week or so maybe 3/3, 3/4, 3/5? she said that if the pins in the jim cantore doll work correctly we should see results by then



love that kind of voodo


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 27, 2009)

ok, it looks like  the weather boys seem to think that up here in northwest jersey it should stay mostly snow and we could get a couple of inches or more from sat and sun. this same swath should travel diagonally thru the lower hudson valley, conn and mass. the big question is the second low coming on monday. if that develops just off the coast we could finally have a decent storm in these here parts at last! VOODOO LADY KEEP ON A STIRRING!!!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 1, 2009)

this monday storm needs to go farther west!!!! stir voodoo lady stirr!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2009)

Voodoo Lady.....shaking that stick, driving me crazy


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 1, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Voodoo Lady.....shaking that stick, driving me crazy



ween me brother! that felt good! thanks. this f__king storm better get west on monday, we need snow here!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 1, 2009)

between the ween video deadheadskier posted and the voodoo lady's mojo it seems we have a storm on our hands. it's amazing what karma and a little voodoo can do. ski on my powder puking friends! roll away on the frozen dew!!!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 7, 2009)

ok, here we go again. so far the voodoo lady has been right on. she called and said she woke up in a cold sweat the other night. she had visions of the revolutionary war, very cold soldiers, frozen bodies, indians dancing with frozen ghosts. she said the island of nantucket
had witches which conjured spirits of the atlantic into a violent frenzy to cast away the ship of fools. the numbers 23, 26,and 28 and 1 flooded her thoughts. i don't know, late march storm? april fools day storm? killer late nor'easter? book your rooms now boys and girls, this woman is just scary.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 7, 2009)

heres a little voodoo inspiration by what Eric Clapton calls one of the most underrated talents on the planet, Sonny Landreth. get your mojo goin and say a prayer because it all begins down in Congo Square!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBkRiR39AHE


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> ok, here we go again. so far the voodoo lady has been right on. she called and said she woke up in a cold sweat the other night. she had visions of the revolutionary war, very cold soldiers, frozen bodies, indians dancing with frozen ghosts. she said the island of nantucket
> had witches which conjured spirits of the atlantic into a violent frenzy to cast away the ship of fools. the numbers 23, 26,and 28 and 1 flooded her thoughts. i don't know, late march storm? april fools day storm? killer late nor'easter? book your rooms now boys and girls, this woman is just scary.



man, that's a looooong time from now.  some trails are already taking core shots and we need some filler!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 8, 2009)

thats what the lady said, i know quite a while. you can't rush this voodoo thing i guess. hopefully we get enough filler to hold us over.


----------

